# third gear slippage



## pliskin79 (May 23, 2010)

I have a 04 350z and whenever i shift to third gear the gear grinds. the grinding goes away after the car is warmed up. has anyone else had this issue before? And how do you resolve this problem?


----------



## dubaholic (May 23, 2010)

check your fluids


----------



## pliskin79 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The Fluid levels are the first thing i checked, and they seems to be in the right level. I just got the 350z this pass winter and I am still trying to figure out what and where everything is. Does it have a clutch reservoir?


----------

